# Nova 3000 lathe



## gman2431 (Aug 20, 2015)

http://up.craigslist.org/tls/5126819294.html

I've been searching CL pretty hard and found this the other day. 

After doing a little research it seems the Leeson motor may not be the best and is only 1hp compared to the newer 1.5 motors. 

I've talked with the gentleman and it seems this lathe is about a 2003 that was bought from an older gentleman just to be resold to its current owner and is in good condition. 

Anybody on here have one? Is there anything I should know about this lathe that may sway my mind either way into purchasing or not? 

It's not exactly close to me but I could use a little vacation anyway so what the Heck. 

Price says OBO and before I hit him with an offer what do you guys think machinery wise and price wise??

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tim Carter (Aug 20, 2015)

I have bought, reconditioned and sold a number of lathes, including a Nova 1624. Several thoughts: 1 HP is a bit light but not a deal breaker unless you're planning to turn a lot of large pieces, the lathe stand is on casters which are not the most stable base, it looks like there are 2 extensions on the bed of this lathe (I don't care for extensions but that's on me), the lathe looks like it's in good shape, six speeds means belt changes-how often depends on what you plan to turn, price seems a bit high to me (posting has been up on CL for about a month and it hasn't sold) and last but not least-Nova makes good products and has good customer service from my experience. Hope these thoughts are of some help.
Tim


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 20, 2015)

IMHO it is a bit overpriced. I would go at most 1/2 of new but the bed extension is a plus if you need it.
The 1624 new is $1250 with free shipping. As you say the 1624 has a 1.5 HP vs 1 HP and of course you have warranty.
I've had the 1624 about six years with no problems. The 1624 comes with tube legs.

On the other hand, at half price, it would be less than some mini lathes.


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 20, 2015)

I emailed him for his bottom dollar and also told him he could keep the base. I will make my own for sure and it would require me taking a trailer which I don't want to do. This way I can throw it right in the back of the jeep and roll. 

I was kinda bummed about the 1hp motor but I don't plan on doing production stuff with it and usually take my time. Speed change shouldn't be a big deal because I will keep my Rikon for smaller stuff that requires alot of that. This I will primarily bowl turn and also try hollow forms. 

It has one bed extension. 

I hope to hear back from him today.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 20, 2015)

That bed extension will be very useful when you buy one of Cliff's hollowing rigs -- the standard bed length is a bit short for that sort of thing (IMO, YMMV, etc.) I believe the bed extension is also compatible with the Nova 1624-44 and DVR, so you could swap it out if you upgrade to a lathe with a bigger motor at some time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 20, 2015)

... almost forgot, IMO the most useful accessory for the Nova lathes is the Accruline head/tail alignment tool. It's just a piece of steel with a Morse Taper on each end. $19, worth every penny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 20, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> That bed extension will be very useful when you buy one of Cliff's hollowing rigs -- the standard bed length is a bit short for that sort of thing (IMO, YMMV, etc.) I believe the bed extension is also compatible with the Nova 1624-44 and DVR, so you could swap it out if you upgrade to a lathe with a bigger motor at some time.



My thoughts exactly!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

